# Brood X Cicadas



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok, these things started showing up about ten days ago, just a few at first and weren't a big deal. Now they have come out by the millions and they are LOUD! Tried to cut the grass today but was instantly swarmed by hundreds of these things. I immediately had a flashback from watching the Alfred Hitchcock movie "The Birds".

Anyone else having a hard time hearing your mower running over the mating call of the Cicadas?


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm near Chicago and I've seen a couple in the last week. Lots of nymph shells. No singing yet. All my young trees are netted just in case


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm so jealous. In all seriousness, if you're willing to encase one in acrylic and send it to me, I'll pay you


----------



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm so jealous. In all seriousness, if you're willing to encase one in acrylic and send it to me, I'll pay you


I don't have any acrylic but I would be more than happy to send you a whole box of these things.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TNguy said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so jealous. In all seriousness, if you're willing to encase one in acrylic and send it to me, I'll pay you
> ...


PM me. I'll take 3 and pay shipping. (Dead serious)


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

They aren't bad by my house but I've been working in the southern part of the state and it's wild down there right now. They'll fly right into you walking down the street and they were louder than the diesel work truck in traffic next to me


----------

